# Tracker Mortgage reinstated by Ulster Bank but no refund of second fixed rate period.



## KOR

Hi all,

I took out my mortgage in 2005 had a tracker 1.05%, with rising rates in 2006 i decide to fix my mortgage for 2 years after this period Ulster Bank rolled the mortgage on to their SVR then in 2010 i fixed again to 31-12-2012. After going through my documents 2 months ago I discovered is should have been offered my tracker rate back at the end of the first fixed rate period, so I complained to UB stating this. They have since came back and offered my my original tracker back)) from the 01-01-2013 and refund of excess payment for the period i was on a SVR roughly 8 months.

My query is do you think I should just accept this offer or should i push them for a refund of the over payment for the period I was on the second fixed rate. After all the were obilged to offer me a tracker after my first fixed and I would not have fixed for the second time if they had.

Why I ask is this is there first offer after my complaint, are they just chancing their arm hoping I'd take it or is it a genuinely good offer.

Regards

Kieran


----------



## Maggs065

Hi Kieran,

I'm in roughly the same position as you - at the end of my second fixed term with Ulster Bank. I was originally on a flexible rate which tracked the ECB rate + 0.95%.

Ulster Bank have asked me to send in original documentation - the documentation doesn't actually say that I should be given the option to revert back to the original rate - I'm just wondering did your docs specify that?

As regards your question, I suspect you could go after them, whether you want to is another thing.
To be honest I'd be very happy to get back on my tracker!

Cheers - Maggs.


----------



## KOR

My docs stated that if i did not accept another rate fixed rate after my first fixed rate ran out that the loan would revert on to the Ulster bank home loan rate. I think it was written in the original home loan offer documnent. I decided to just accept there offer of my tracker back saving me €300 a month so i'm happy enough, i prob could have followed them for the other fixed rate periods over payment back but decided to just let it go for the sake of the time period it would take to go through the ombudsman vs the actually saving of starting the tracker from the 1-1-2013


----------



## needtodo

Hello KOR
I just posted a query on the same situation you described. How did you go about raising this with UB? Any advice gratefully accepted!


----------



## KOR

needtodo said:


> Hello KOR
> I just posted a query on the same situation you described. How did you go about raising this with UB? Any advice gratefully accepted!



Ulster Bank
Mortgage Complaints Centre
1st Floor Block D
Georges Quay
Dublin 2


----------



## PadKiss

I read with interest your comments and questions here on this issue and i would advise that you look to get your tracker reinstated from the expiry of the first fixed rate term because all subsequent decisions came about solely because you were not offered tracker terms on the expiry of the first fixed period. If you require any further help you will get me on info@kissanefs.com. \see previous threads from Brendan by means of explanation of where i come from on this issue good luck Padraic


----------



## Karolina77

Kor just wondering if you ever chased UB for your bigger refund back and how you got on?


----------



## KOR

didnt follow up on the bigger refund excepted the refund for the time i was on the SVR only reduce my payments to 690 from 1050 and got a refund of 2700 so was happy with that. Took 6 months approx and 100s of calls for the refund to come through


----------

